

Redesigning Gesture Icons – A Proposed System - jonathanmoore
http://www.somerandomdude.com/2011/10/10/redesigning-gesture-icons-a-proposed-system/

======
vitovito
Heartening that he examined at least some of the related work that came before
him.

He found: <http://gestureworks.com/features/open-source-gestures/> &&
<http://www.lukew.com/ff/entry.asp?1071> &&
<http://blog.rongeorge.com/design/gesturcons/> && <http://gesturecons.com/>
(which I didn't know about)

He missed: [http://www.kickerstudio.com/blog/2008/12/touchscreen-
stencil...](http://www.kickerstudio.com/blog/2008/12/touchscreen-stencils/) &&
<http://mattgemmell.com/2010/07/14/touch-notation/>

